# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Άλλη] Πρόβλημα με ψυγείο HOTPOINT ARISTON

## tsaki100

Γεια σας έχουμε πρόβλημα με το ψυγείο, στην κατάψυξη κάτω απο το τελευταίο συρτάρι πιάνει πάγο και φαίνεται να έρχεται απο τους αεραγωγούς που έχει... Τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## lefteris251

Καλό θα ήταν να εχουμε περισσοτερες πληροφορίες για το ψυγείο. Μοντέλο. Μαρκα και οτι πιστεύεις οτι θα μας βοηθήσει για να σε βοηθήσουμε. Έλεγξε το λαστιχο της πορτας αν περνάει απο κάπου αερας τοτε δημιουργεί πάγο.

----------

